
Early results of Hong Kong election suggest landslide win for pro-democracy camp - swat535
https://news.rthk.hk/rthk/en/component/k2/1494208-20191125.htm
======
boznz
Other thread like this just got flagged after I commented on it but nothing I
could see in the comments was bad
([https://pasteboard.co/IIfv9uz.png](https://pasteboard.co/IIfv9uz.png))..
someone care to enlighten me and not flag down if a bit annoying for your
chosen political party

~~~
yorwba
Alternatively, users were expecting the discussion to turn bad and flagged it
preemptively, or they're tired of Hong Kong local news because they feel it
crowds out tech content or...

I doubt that a significant number of HN even know any Hong Kong political
parties, let alone care which one wins.

FWIW it's unflagged now.

~~~
boznz
thanks. no particular interest myself apart from HK is a stopover on my flight
next week.. I did not know you could flag something for being boring, I
assumed it was only abusive or derogatory comments.

